# frank please help with id



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i bought this fish a while back as an altuvie
just want to verify that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Seems to be. Difficult to see the belly area on how much bar/spotting is there. If its scarce, then your fish is what it is. If its heavy bar/spotting, then its S. compressus. Based on your photo, I'm leaning to probably S. altuvei.


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

it does look lke an altuvie. check out the pics of it on massive aggression


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

yea i thoght it was i just look at the belly and i am almost certain that it is an altuvie

thanx for the quick response


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

maybe its a brandtii, the dorsal looks like its rotted a little and its still pretty long

i prob am wrong though


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

FohDatAss said:


> maybe its a brandtii, the dorsal looks like its rotted a little and its still pretty long
> 
> i prob am wrong though


Anal fin isn't forward enough and markings aren't right for brandtii.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

FohDatAss said:


> maybe its a brandtii, the dorsal looks like its rotted a little and its still pretty long
> 
> i prob am wrong though


i have a brandi also and it looks nothing like this and the anal fin is not rotted


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FohDatAss Posted Mar 15 2007, 11:40 PM
> maybe its a brandtii, the dorsal looks like its rotted a little and its still pretty long
> 
> *i prob am wrong though *


Glad you see that.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

not sure if this helps at all but-


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks nj i look and see less spots on the belly


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

DEFINETLY ALTUVIE...ID COMPLETE...I HAD THE SAME EXACT FISH...I MIGHT NOT BE A PIRANHA EXPERT LIKE MR.MAGALLANES BUT I HAVE MANY YEARS OF PIRANHA KEEPING UNDER MY BELT,
PLUS I'M A PIRANHA ILLUSTRATOR,AND I STUDY THEIR ANATOMY VERY OBSSESIVELY FOR HOURS
PRETTY SICK.... I WOULD SAY.... BUT I LOVE IT.
NEKMEK


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

NEKMEK said:


> *DEFINETLY ALTUVIE...ID COMPLETE*...I HAD THE SAME EXACT FISH...*I MIGHT NOT BE A PIRANHA EXPERT LIKE MR.MAGALLANES* BUT I HAVE MANY YEARS OF PIRANHA KEEPING UNDER MY BELT,
> PLUS I'M A PIRANHA ILLUSTRATOR,AND I STUDY THEIR ANATOMY VERY OBSSESIVELY FOR HOURS
> PRETTY SICK.... I WOULD SAY.... BUT I LOVE IT.
> NEKMEK


kinda contradictory eh? I would leave the "ID COMPLETE" to Frank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> NJKILLSYOU Posted Today, 12:36 PM
> QUOTE(NEKMEK @ Mar 20 2007, 03:04 PM)
> DEFINETLY ALTUVIE...ID COMPLETE...I HAD THE SAME EXACT FISH...I MIGHT NOT BE A PIRANHA EXPERT LIKE MR.MAGALLANES BUT I HAVE MANY YEARS OF PIRANHA KEEPING UNDER MY BELT,
> PLUS I'M A PIRANHA ILLUSTRATOR,AND I STUDY THEIR ANATOMY VERY OBSSESIVELY FOR HOURS
> ...


That's ok. Everyone can have input in this forum on ID, even if they might be wrong.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

NEKMEK said:


> DEFINETLY ALTUVIE...ID COMPLETE...I HAD THE SAME EXACT FISH...I MIGHT NOT BE A PIRANHA EXPERT LIKE MR.MAGALLANES BUT *I HAVE MANY YEARS OF PIRANHA KEEPING UNDER MY BELT,
> PLUS I'M A PIRANHA ILLUSTRATOR,AND I STUDY THEIR ANATOMY VERY OBSSESIVELY FOR HOURS*
> PRETTY SICK.... I WOULD SAY.... BUT I LOVE IT.
> NEKMEK


LMAO, same as me >







As far as this pic is concerned, I would have to say that is an altuvei as far as I can see, the compressus I have seen at that size always has more prominent orange/red on them and streak like spots. This fish looks almost exactly like mine but mine is more deep bodied.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > NJKILLSYOU Posted Today, 12:36 PM
> > QUOTE(NEKMEK @ Mar 20 2007, 03:04 PM)
> > DEFINETLY ALTUVIE...ID COMPLETE...I HAD THE SAME EXACT FISH...I MIGHT NOT BE A PIRANHA EXPERT LIKE MR.MAGALLANES BUT I HAVE MANY YEARS OF PIRANHA KEEPING UNDER MY BELT,
> > PLUS I'M A PIRANHA ILLUSTRATOR,AND I STUDY THEIR ANATOMY VERY OBSSESIVELY FOR HOURS
> ...


How come when I did that you







me but this guy youre being nice to.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cuz ur an asshat....lol :rasp:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You guys are bad.









Now that the Id thing is settled. Time to close it.


----------

